# Meguirs Quik Wax or Autoglym Aqua Wax?



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've got both these products, and am deciding which one to purchase in bulk when they both run out. Might seem like a silly question, but wondered if anyone had any opinions on both these products? I know the application of each is slightly different (Aqua Wax best applied on a wet car and Quik Wax can be applied to a dry one).

It's for use on a black car and I would have thought the Aqua Wax which contains carnauba (how much I don't know) would bring out the dark paint more?

Also anyone had any luck applying Aqua Wax to a dry car, perhaps with a damp microfibre? The application onto a wet car seems a bit fiddly sometimes, especially when you get water running from seems.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi , I have megs uqw and I like it. I was in a similar situation as you, and I wasn't keen on the idea of having to rush round a fast drying car in the summer. I'm happy with how I dry my car and wanted a topup wax that could be used on an already dry car, maybe aw can, but on reading into it it seemed like the idea was its used wet. I have loads of old Ag products and was getting bored and wanted to try something new also


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

+1 for ag, it's a great top up product, never had an issue with car drying out. Not tried Megs is it good ?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't tried the Ag personally so can't comment on it, but am happy with uqw


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

turbosnoop said:


> Hi , I have megs uqw and I like it. I was in a similar situation as you, and I wasn't keen on the idea of having to rush round a fast drying car in the summer. I'm happy with how I dry my car and wanted a topup wax that could be used on an already dry car, maybe aw can, but on reading into it it seemed like the idea was its used wet. I have loads of old Ag products and was getting bored and wanted to try something new also


Yeah that was one of my concerns, that's why I've been looking at ways of applying it when the car is moderately dry, ie. applying with a damp microfibre. I just don't want to be using the product in a way it shouldn't and for it to give inadequate results!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I think wet is maybe a little overstatement it only needs to be damp. Too much water and it just smears around. I more or less dry my car before applying.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll throw in a shout out for Optimum Car Wax. Unfortunately haven't used Megs & Ag, but I'm a big big fan of OCW. Dead easy to use and pretty good value! Can get it in 500ml spray (from most places) or 3.78L/US Gall jugs (from Motorgeek).

Can easily get more than a dozen coats on decent sized cars (Lexus RX, BMW 1 & 3 Series, Pug 308 off top of my head) from the spray bottle size.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hufty said:


> I think wet is maybe a little overstatement it only needs to be damp. Too much water and it just smears around. I more or less dry my car before applying.


Interesting, thanks for that. I seem to read so many different views on application. Perhaps I'll go with the trade version of the Aqua Wax over the Meguirs Quick Wax...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

max1805 said:


> Interesting, thanks for that. I seem to read so many different views on application. Perhaps I'll go with the trade version of the Aqua Wax over the Meguirs Quick Wax...


I did like you bought a couple of spray bottles used them then went for the 5litre trade version much cheaper. Not looked at optimum, I bought the chemical guys spray carnauba recently but not tried this yet. Big fan of things that save time though, these products help you dry and finish the car in one. I sometimes spray with ag all over then also couple of sprites of QD and wipe the whole lot down in one. Quick buff wipe and as good as a full wax treatment. :detailer:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't know there was a bulk bottle available of meguiars quick wax? I'm a big fan of ultimate quick wax and would be keen to buy in larger quantities

I've not yet tried aqua wax but will buy some soon. Plan on mixing a little with BSD 

I've used chemical guys v7 on a damp black car and seems to work just as well as dry. Doesn't flash off quite as quick but follow up with a 2nd MF to a high gloss


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Never tried megs but can give a thumbs up for AG Aqua Wax. Usually top up with this every wash. Only thing I will say is I occasionally miss bits during buffing and if you don't dry well enough on the first step you sometimes get faint streaks of water.

Otherwise fantastic product imo


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I got a 5 Litre of the Autoglym stuff years ago around 2006 lol but never used it. It is or was called Express Wax for the trade. Finally decided to give it a go the other night on my black Freelander. I washed the car & just went round with a trigger spray while the car was soaking wet & just randomly sprayed all over, mixed in with a microfiber cloth then dried as normal & buffed what was left with a dry microfiber. Came out nice.
Was a cloudy evening & did this around 9.30pm so little chance of drying out.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> I didn't know there was a bulk bottle available of meguiars quick wax? I'm a big fan of ultimate quick wax and would be keen to buy in larger quantities
> 
> I've not yet tried aqua wax but will buy some soon. Plan on mixing a little with BSD
> 
> I've used chemical guys v7 on a damp black car and seems to work just as well as dry. Doesn't flash off quite as quick but follow up with a 2nd MF to a high gloss


Hi bit off theme but bsd and cg v7 mixed 50/50 is awesome. I wonder what a three way mix would be like:speechles


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> I didn't know there was a bulk bottle available of meguiars quick wax? I'm a big fan of ultimate quick wax and would be keen to buy in larger quantities
> 
> I've not yet tried aqua wax but will buy some soon. Plan on mixing a little with BSD
> 
> I've used chemical guys v7 on a damp black car and seems to work just as well as dry. Doesn't flash off quite as quick but follow up with a 2nd MF to a high gloss


Sounds like an interesting combo! I'm never to keen on mixing chemicals from other brands because I don't know how they will react with each other... maybe I'm just too old school 

The Meguirs Quik Wax comes as Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax by trade (D156).


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

This is the only thing that I can't get my head around with the Aqua Wax though.... no matter what way I apply it and buff it, when caught in direct sunlight you can see these streaks!!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

max1805 said:


> This is the only thing that I can't get my head around with the Aqua Wax though.... no matter what way I apply it and buff it, when caught in direct sunlight you can see these streaks!!


Maybe the marks are in the paint and not being caused by Ag ?


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Maybe the marks are in the paint and not being caused by Ag ?


I checked beforehand that the paint was ok and it was... this is a friend's car, but I also own the same car and have had exactly the same issues  I seem to get this strange streaking/hologramming with AG products and I can't understand why!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Could it be over application? I know AG recommend 1-2 sprays per panel for Aqua Wax. I'm guilty of overdoing it often though


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

IamDave said:


> Could it be over application? I know AG recommend 1-2 sprays per panel for Aqua Wax. I'm guilty of overdoing it often though


I made sure I only used 1 spray on the doors.... so I don't think it's over application. I also made sure it was a clean microfibre. Hmmm


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

max1805 said:


> I made sure I only used 1 spray on the doors.... so I don't think it's over application. I also made sure it was a clean microfibre. Hmmm


Maybe clay,polish then wax a door and then compare to rest ?


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Ive used both and megs uqw beats ag all day long!


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

difficultrogue said:


> Ive used both and megs uqw beats ag all day long!


Have you had experience with both? Admittedly, I don't seem to get this strange smearing/hologram look with UQW. I just thought seeing as my wax was HD wax, it would make sense to top up with Aqua Wax (keeping to the same brand).


----------

